# Need spray rails for Dolphin/Maverick skiff?



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

How much were they? If you don't want to post please pm me. I'm interested in them.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

jboriol said:


> I know most of your skiffs can ride through 3'-5' seas in a cross wind without a drop of spray getting you soaked...I don't have one of those fancy skiffs. So I called dolphin boats in Miami about getting some spray rails and Karl Zimmerman said he was out of stock but told me to call he gets them from Teak Isle (Boat Outfitters) in Orlando Part # 46756-13-1437. I believe maverick gets their spray rails there as well. Karl at Dolphin was very helpful and so were the guys at Teak Isle. Turn around time is 3-5 days.


You can buy the Maverick rails from your local Maverick dealer. 

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/forming-starboard-for-spray-rails.3437/


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

texasag07 said:


> How much were they? If you don't want to post please pm me. I'm interested in them.


I'm sure it's not top secret...$90/pair give or take + tax + shipping. You can buy from maverick or dolphin also, not sure what they charge. Call teak isle and they will send quote form.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Why dont you ask about using a different material like ABS or foam pvc. Save a few pounds if it matters. 3/4 in starboard weighs alot.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Beside the point, but what adhesive - assuming its adhesive - is used to attach the rails to the hull?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Capnredfish said:


> Why dont you ask about using a different material like ABS or foam pvc. Save a few pounds if it matters. 3/4 in starboard weighs alot.


Good thought, and it crossed my mind think about some alternative but these are proven by use on several high-end skiff brands. Weight savings when we are talking maybe 10# combined does not warrant the effort IMHO. They will also likely take some abuse from docks, etc. and black starboard is low maint. & durable.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Beside the point, but what adhesive - assuming its adhesive - is used to attach the rails to the hull?


I'm thinking through that one, will be both mechanical fasteners and adhesive. Let u know. Open to suggestions???


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

jboriol said:


> I'm thinking through that one, will be both mechanical fasteners and adhesive. Let u know. Open to suggestions???


Not a clue. I'm sure someone will chime in. By the way, I continue to enjoy seeing posted pics of your Banana River - one of my favorite builds on this site.


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Not a clue. I'm sure someone will chime in. By the way, I continue to enjoy seeing posted pics of your Banana River - one of my favorite builds on this site.


We bought a used HPX whose previous owner had taken off the spray rails and filled in the holes with 4200 or the like. When the rails are attached at the MBC factory, I believe they are attached with a 3" #10 bolt with a matching nut that is set inside the lip of the hull prior to the cap being set. After removing the 4200 plugs, we determined that some of the existing factory nuts were missing, some were fouled or rusted.

We ordered new spray rails from Maverick and when they arrived, we just clamped the rails in place and used them as guides to drill pilot holes alongside the existing bolt holes. Then we slathered some 4200 along the top of the rails and used 3" #10 raised-countersunk SS wood screws to attach the new rails. Worked great.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

don't over tighten. I had to replace the starboard toe rails on my bow from cracking at many of the screws, pretty sure they were overtightened. I used black 5200 and lightly tightened the new screws.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Good points to consider, Glasser suggested 4200 as well. Thanks guys...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

jboriol said:


> I'm thinking through that one, will be both mechanical fasteners and adhesive. Let u know. Open to





trucha del mar said:


> We bought a used HPX whose previous owner had taken off the spray rails and filled in the holes with 4200 or the like. When the rails are attached at the MBC factory, I believe they are attached with a 3" #10 bolt with a matching nut that is set inside the lip of the hull prior to the cap being set. After removing the 4200 plugs, we determined that some of the existing factory nuts were missing, some were fouled or rusted.
> 
> We ordered new spray rails from Maverick and when they arrived, we just clamped the rails in place and used them as guides to drill pilot holes alongside the existing bolt holes. Then we slathered some 4200 along the top of the rails and used 3" #10 raised-countersunk SS wood screws to attach the new rails. Worked great.


Hope those screws were SS


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

trucha del mar said:


> we just clamped the rails in place and used them as guides to drill pilot holes alongside the existing bolt holes. Then we slathered some 4200 along the top of the rails and used 3" #10 raised-countersunk SS wood screws to attach the new rails. Worked great.


This is how I did mine on my old SS, but I made mine out of starboard as the ones from Dolphin at the time would not extend back far enough. The attachment method worked well for many years of getting banged on and abused.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Newer, smaller Mavericks might benefit from spray rails... older ones like mine don't need spray rails at all... My beat up old skiff is in its 29th year now -the master angler (17 & 18) series which came after it won't need spray rails either.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Happen to lose one of my spray rails today on my 2001 hpx. What a bummer. Must of been loose. Going to need to follow this thread for help


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Got to test out the new spray rails today and they are a great addition. Pretty smooth seas today but when crossing wakes I noticed a vast improvement. 

For the install I let them sit in the sun for a few hours and bent them to what I needed then I just clamped the rails in place and used them as guides to drill pilot holes. I went with the suggestion to use the black 5200. Used along the top of the rails and in screw holes then used 2-1/2" #10 countersunk SS machine screws to attach the new rails. They are very solid and not going any where for a while.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone for all this info. I read this thread and a few others. I am going to add some rails to my 92 Silverking and wanted to know what they spacing you guys used on your screws into the deck? Also did the holes in the starboard come pre-drilled from Teak Isle or did you drill them?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Jason M said:


> Thanks everyone for all this info. I read this thread and a few others. I am going to add some rails to my 92 Silverking and wanted to know what they spacing you guys used on your screws into the deck? Also did the holes in the starboard come pre-drilled from Teak Isle or did you drill them?


Pre-drilled and countersunk. Easy installation with teak isle ones.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

jboriol said:


> Pre-drilled and countersunk. Easy installation with teak isle ones.


7-1/2" on screw spacing


----------



## Edziu (Nov 4, 2021)

jboriol said:


> 7-1/2" on screw spacing


Wow, nice stuff. Thanks for replying!


----------

